# Question- Anyone play in So cali?



## -Ekimus- (Mar 20, 2002)

just wanna see if there are any southern california players


----------



## deranged DM (Apr 9, 2002)

SOCal - Santa Clarita Valley


----------



## Aeric (Dec 30, 2007)

North Orange County here.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 4, 2008)

Los Angeles here


----------



## Kaltos (Jan 5, 2008)

North San Diego here!


----------



## VorpalWarrior69 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet Home North County San Diego - best place on earth!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 2, 2008)

San Bernardino County.


----------



## lithicbee (Feb 3, 2008)

Aeric said:
			
		

> North Orange County here.




Also in North Orange County.


----------



## Elyasm (Feb 11, 2008)

Long Beach; LFG, can DM or play


----------



## BishopHastur (Feb 14, 2008)

Orange County on the Beach with the Sunset.


----------



## DragonBelow (Feb 21, 2008)

Whittier, that's very close to north OC


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Feb 24, 2008)

Near Van Nuys, very close to several major MTA bus routes.

D&D _3.0. _ 

Forgotten Realms ROLE-playing.  No hack.  Very little slash.  Even less treasure.   PCs are part of a mercenary company pursuing the Tuigan in the year 1360 DR.  Emphasis is on personal development of characters.  *No* classes which aren't in the 3.0 _PHB_, _Forgotten Realms Campaign Source Book_ (3.0!) or other approved books with the Forgotten Realms "brand" marking will be allowed.

We don't need any min-maxing types out to "win" D&D.  We don't need any particular class for "party balance" (you've got 250 of your closest friends, a squadron of Evereskan heavy cavalry, about fifty gnomes, and a hundred or so veteran orcish heavy infantry from Zhentil Keep if you think that you need back-up).  Actually, we could use a few meat shields -- there are still forty or fifty thousand Tuigan left, and the Army of the Western Alliance now has less than 500 human(oid)s.  It would be helpful to have one or two new characters to soak up damage from salvos of a thousand or so arrows at one time.  Immunity to poison, death attacks, and undead drains would be a _definite_ plus!

*CHARACTERS DIE IN THIS CAMPAIGN!*  If you can't handle losing your favorite character, please don't join up.

COOPERATION IS ESSENTIAL FOR SURVIVAL!

FOLLOWING ORDERS IS ESSENTIAL FOR SURVIVAL!

TAKING GOOD NOTES IS ESSENTIAL FOR SURVIVAL!

IF _YOU_ SAY IT, YOUR CHARACTER _DOES IT!_

This is a slow-moving campaign based on character development and exploration of the Realms.  There are several slow-moving, simmering sub-plots which have been in play for as long as three years.  It usually takes about three months of _real_ time to gain _one_ character level.  If you aren't patient and laid back, this is _NOT_ a campaign for you!  

We already have one DM and one Rules Lawyer; we're looking for two serious _players_ to join us.  In a couple of months we hope to have an internet connection set up for an out-of-state player, but she will only be occupying about 9x12 inches of floor space (and can't chip in for the pizza, unfortunately).


_Absolutely *NO* 4.$$$$$$$$$$ !_​ 



.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 26, 2008)

I am in Sherman Oaks, CA.  I work in Chatsworth, CA.  I am open to picking up a new game, either a one-shot or ongoing.


----------



## Spatula (Sep 6, 2008)

San Diego.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 7, 2008)

Spatula said:


> San Diego.




I may be putting a game together for San Diego Comic Con.  You interested?


----------



## deltadave (Sep 19, 2008)

West San Fernando Valley.  Would like to find a Burning Wheel game.  Alternately, trying to put together a game group based in Encino for a d20 game.
Thread about the game

West Valley Gamers


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 19, 2008)

Replied to that West Valley Gamers Thread.  Thanks for that!


----------



## Eela6 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm in San Diego, too.


----------

